# Anadenobolus monilicornis (Bumblebee Millipede) Coming In



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 15, 2013)

I have 16 Anadenobolus monilicornis (Bumblebee Millipede) coming in  soon. I have Orin's book and a typical millipede set up (based on his book) ready for them. I am really hopefully that I can get this group breeding and I am confident they will do that under these conditions. I am wondering if anyone that has a breeding group of this species has discovered anything that can further my probability of success. I would imagine I am OK as this species is pretty hardy and tends to breed well in captivity throughout the year.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome! 
Good luck with them. 

Pics when you have them all set up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 15, 2013)

I seem to recall reading somewhere that this species has a relatively short lifespan (but makes up for it by breeding rapidly). I don't remember where I read that and have no idea if it's accurate. Anyone able to confirm/deny this?

(and yes we demand pics)


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 15, 2013)

OK THEN!! ; ) I'll get the pictures up when I get them.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 15, 2013)

Tip= cantaloupe 





Cavedweller said:


> I seem to recall reading somewhere that this species has a relatively short lifespan (but makes up for it by breeding rapidly). I don't remember where I read that and have no idea if it's accurate. Anyone able to confirm/deny this?
> 
> (and yes we demand pics)


It's not true but adults can be easily killed. Adults can live a very long time.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 15, 2013)

LOL!!

Tip= cantaloupe 

^^This is what I was looking for^^

Thanks, Orin.


----------



## shebeen (Mar 17, 2013)

They also enjoy cucumber.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 18, 2013)

WoW!! That is a great picture. Are you using a typical millipede set up and temp? Is the cucumber organic? Any other details would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 18, 2013)

I want some!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 19, 2013)

2 hours till they arrive... : )


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 19, 2013)

Here you go. : )


----------



## 3skulls (Mar 19, 2013)

Those are awesome looking. 
Congrats!!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 19, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Those are awesome looking.
> Congrats!!


Thanks! : ) Yes, they are very cool. I bought 16 and got 18. : ) I am very excited to see if I can get them to reproduce. They seem to be great for handling.


----------



## shebeen (Mar 19, 2013)

MrCrackerpants said:


> WoW!! That is a great picture. Are you using a typical millipede set up and temp? Is the cucumber organic? Any other details would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


Typical millipede set up based on recommendations from Orins' book.  I used 2 inches of ground coco fiber for the base substrate, and, 2 inches of decaying oak leaves and coco fiber for the food substrate.  There's also a layer of leaf litter on top.  I didn't have access to much rotting hardwood, but they've done fine with just oak leaves and supplemental food.  I keep them at around 75F.

Congrats on the new pedes.  They look nice.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 19, 2013)

shebeen said:


> Typical millipede set up based on recommendations from Orins' book.  I used 2 inches of ground coco fiber for the base substrate, and, 2 inches of decaying oak leaves and coco fiber for the food substrate.  There's also a layer of leaf litter on top.  I didn't have access to much rotting hardwood, but they've done fine with just oak leaves and supplemental food.  I keep them at around 75F.
> 
> Congrats on the new pedes.  They look nice.


Thanks! It sounds like I have them set up correctly.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 19, 2013)

Sweet pedes! Good luck breeding them and keep us updated on how they settle in. 

(Man I must have the only pedes in the world who ignore cucumber)


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 20, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Sweet pedes! Good luck breeding them and keep us updated on how they settle in.
> 
> (Man I must have the only pedes in the world who ignore cucumber)


ThanksThanksThanks


----------



## antinous (Apr 1, 2013)

They really look nice! Now I really want multiple different species of pedes haha


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 1, 2013)

That's how I feel. Gotta catch em all. I've got 4 species right now, not nearly enough.


----------



## antinous (Apr 1, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> That's how I feel. Gotta catch em all. I've got 4 species right now, not nearly enough.


Still better than zero! Haha


----------



## mackey004 (Jun 10, 2013)

*nice setup*

The bark and decaying leaves are definitely the way to go, that is where I found my bumblebee pedes and that's what they continue to feed on. The cucumber looks like a great snack though, I will have to try it out. I have over a hundred of these guys and starting to get crowded, if you (or anybody) wants to buy or trade for some please pm me!


----------



## Msh (Jun 11, 2013)

Those are pretty awesome looking congrats! I was actually wondering about these a bit, I saw some at an expo not long ago as was thinking about picking some up if they were still there this weekend. My main concern about these are their temperature requirements. I thought I read something about them dying if temps get into the 80's in 3skulls collection thread. I ask because my room where I would be keeping them can get into the 80's I'm sure as 1. It's an addition to my house ( not as well insulated) 2. It's right over the garage and 3. One of my walls is almost all windows 
So my main question is if i got them and kept them in an enclosure with 5-6 inches of substrate would that be enough for them to escape the heat or would I have to keep them in the basement or somewhere I knew stayed cooler.


----------



## likebugs (Jun 11, 2013)

I often find them in places where it gets in the 80s. But I have never taken the temperature of the ground in those areas. The ground is likely cooler where they stay. 

I would go out and test the theory today, but it seems it is cloudy and the sun isn't really hitting those spots to warm them as much as I would like before getting some ground temperatures. 

Now that you mention it, I am very interested in taking some temps of where I find certain creatures. It can certainly give insight into how to fine tune the husbandry.

I would like to add that this time of year when it is warm, the millipedes are less likeley to roam about on the roads and patios. In cooler months it is common to find quite a few wandering about in the evening until the morning. They seem to like the cooler weather.


----------



## Msh (Jun 11, 2013)

likebugs said:


> I often find them in places where it gets in the 80s. But I have never taken the temperature of the ground in those areas. The ground is likely cooler where they stay.
> 
> I would go out and test the theory today, but it seems it is cloudy and the sun isn't really hitting those spots to warm them as much as I would like before getting some ground temperatures.
> 
> ...


When you do get a chance I know I'd be interested in your findings. That is a great idea of gathering temperature data best of luck to you


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 12, 2013)

Ya, I have heard they die off in the 80s. I have never kept them at those temps to find out. I keep mine at 75-78 F.


----------



## Msh (Jun 12, 2013)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Ya, I have heard they die off in the 80s. I have never kept them at those temps to find out. I keep mine at 75-78 F.


Yeah this is how I feel. I wouldn't want to risk their well being if even with 5-6 inches of substrate it would get too hot for them.  Hmm I've got to think about this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 12, 2013)

I had 1 out of the 5 die when they were kept at 81-82. 
I have no idea if it was from the temps. 

They weren't in those temps for long as I moved them to my bigger snake room.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mackey004 (Jun 13, 2013)

They definitely do not die in the 80's I found them in Florida while it in the 80's if you have them somewhere where it gets colder at night and the soil is moist as it should be, they will stay cool. This is why they go underground during the day and come out at night. I have been storing mine in the garage and the temperatures definitely reach the 80s. Msh if you want some, let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 13, 2013)

mackey004 said:


> They definitely do not die in the 80's I found them in Florida while it in the 80's if you have them somewhere where it gets colder at night and the soil is moist as it should be, they will stay cool. This is why they go underground during the day and come out at night. I have been storing mine in the garage and the temperatures definitely reach the 80s. Msh if you want some, let me know


OK. Good to know.


----------



## 3skulls (Jun 13, 2013)

If I had more I would try a few in each room and see how they did.


----------

